# Quest 6'6" ml mod-fast for Father's day



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Get your orders in for a rod for dad. Reg price $229 sale price $189























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Allan,
Do I get a discount if I know whose rod and reel that is in the first pic?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> Allan,
> 
> Do I get a discount if I know whose rod and reel that is in the first pic?


Yes on your next rod

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

